# bash: dir: command not found



## megabytemb (Feb 3, 2009)

where is the fir command?

can i download it somewhere


----------



## adamk (Feb 3, 2009)

There is no 'dir' command   'dir' is a DOS command.  You should read the man page for 'ls' since that is the common command on unix systems to show directory listings.

Adam


----------



## intr (Feb 3, 2009)

Use ls(1).


----------



## cajunman4life (Feb 6, 2009)

I use:

alias dir='ls -al'

which will yield similar results.


----------



## hydra (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of UNIX. Be sure to pick some literature, read, experience and enjoy ! Good luck.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 12, 2009)

This seemed useful to me a decade or so ago:
http://www.bhami.com/rosetta.html

Actually, it still is, sometimes.


----------



## ale (Feb 13, 2009)

You may want to try emulators/mtools
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/emulators/mtools/pkg-descr


----------



## fonz (Feb 13, 2009)

megabytemb said:
			
		

> where is the fir command?
> 
> can i download it somewhere



On a more serious note (ahem...) I'm actually quite surprised that there apparently isn't some package called "fir" :e

Alphons


----------



## vivek (Feb 13, 2009)

On Linux system ls and dir installed. I never understood why those distro included dir command. May be OP has some Linux background.


----------



## tangram (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are used to dir create an alias.

For csh edit your .cshrc file and add:

```
alias dir 'ls -FG'
```

For zsh edit your .zshrc file and add:

```
alias dir='ls -FG'
```

For bash edit you .bashrc file and add:

```
alias dir='ls -FG'
```

-G colorizes the output and -F adds a trailing sign such as /, *, @ and so on according to file type.

For more info take a look at:

```
% man ls
```


----------

